# Which BD models for centuries?



## CalypsoArt (Dec 28, 2007)

Next year I intend to get another bike. I truly love the Talon. However, my goal is centuries and not racing. I'm pretty sure that the Talon geometry is a little too aggressive for long distance. (Anyone who feels otherwise please convince me. Please!) 

At any rate, many have suggested Cannondale's Synapse as a more relaxed ride that is suitable for my intended rides. Though I currently ride a USA made Cannondale, the value for money for a new bike from the LBS is just not there. Which of the BikesDirect models are similar in geometry to the Synapse?


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

*Century for Centuries*



CalypsoArt said:


> Next year I intend to get another bike. I truly love the Talon. However, my goal is centuries and not racing. I'm pretty sure that the Talon geometry is a little too aggressive for long distance. (Anyone who feels otherwise please convince me. Please!)
> 
> At any rate, many have suggested Cannondale's Synapse as a more relaxed ride that is suitable for my intended rides. Though I currently ride a USA made Cannondale, the value for money for a new bike from the LBS is just not there. Which of the BikesDirect models are similar in geometry to the Synapse?


You can run the geometry numbers yourself, but a key problem is that head tube length is not included on the Motobecane geo charts. A strange and significant omission.

The Century is their "comfort" bike, but it's spec'd with a triple crankset, which have fallen out of favor.


----------



## dolomoto (May 6, 2010)

I think the best bike for a Century is whichever bike you own. You can ride 100 miles on just about anything. For sure, it may be more likely to do better on a road bike vs. a wal-mart bicycle but I'm not sure comparing the geometry of one road bike vs another is going to make a difference.

Unless you are a top-tier rider, a degree here or there isn't going to affect your Century experience. 

The best way to do well on a Century is to ride. If you can make it 60-75 miles with just a little discomfort, you can probably finish a Century with just a bit of extra effort.

I've done a few Centuries (and commute 5000 miles/year) on my Moto Le Champion Ti.

YMMV.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Appendage said:


> You can run the geometry numbers yourself, but a key problem is that head tube length is not included on the Motobecane geo charts. A strange and significant omission.
> 
> The Century is their "comfort" bike, but it's spec'd with a triple crankset, which have fallen out of favor.



Century models have generally all had triple; which actually have been very popular. But the new CENTURY COMP has the new Sram Apex group; super wide gearing for a 20-speed. Very nice group and a smooth riding 'comfortable road bike at bearing over $1000.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

Comfort is like beauty, in the eye (or seat in this case), of the beholder. I own a Motobecane Immortal Pro, which seems to be very race oriented, and have completed a couple of century rides on it without any major problems or discomforts. In the end, if you have a bicycle you are comfortable on for 60 miles or so, it will suffice for a century without any problem. 

When you start talking double centuries or multi-day long distance rides, then you need to look for more than geometry in my opinion. My choice for the doubles and multi-day rides is a CroMoly bike with good, solid wheels and paniers all around with a Brooks seat. Weighs a ton, but it is comfortable and capable of dealing with anything I can toss at it.


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

*Hey BD, what about those HT lengths?*

Hey BD, why no HT lengths on the geometry charts?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

How fast is the century going to be? I've done centuries the last three years on my Immortal Ice. 

My thinking is, get it done as fast as possible, get the hell of the bike!


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Ride what you like*

I've been riding two years now and have done 5 centuries on my Windsor Wellington 3.0 with NO problems. I've just upgraded to a Moto ti heat and I know it will make a helluva century ride. Brooks saddles!


----------

